# Nicotine inhaler, anyone?



## Resistance

https://www.nationaljewish.org/treatment-programs/medications/tobacco/nicotine-inhaler
*Nicotine Inhaler*
The nicotine inhaler (Nicotrol Inhaler) is a nicotine replacement medicine. Like other nicotine replacement medicines, it has been found to double quitting success rates. It is available only by prescription. It has the advantage of simulating cigarette smoking because the inhaler is shaped like a cigarette. With the inhaler, nicotine is administered quickly, unlike the patch.



*How to Use a Nicotine Inhaler*
The inhaler is shaped like a cigarette. You inhale deeply to receive a vaporized dose of nicotine, similar to inhaling when smoking a cigarette. However, the inhaler does not have all of the cancer and disease-causing smoke and chemicals like actual cigarettes. The nicotine is deposited in the mouth, not the lungs.

Each inhaler package includes a mouthpiece and 42 cartridges of nicotine. Treatment takes place in two stages. During the first part of quitting (up to 12 weeks), you use as many cartridges as you need (at least six, but no more than 16 daily) to soothe your cravings for cigarettes. During the second part of quitting (six to 12 weeks), you gradually reduce the amount you use each day until you are nicotine free. It is important to gradually cut back on the inhaler after the first three months. Do not use for more than six months unless recommended by your doctor.

For best results, puff often on each cartridge for about 20 minutes. Remember to clean the mouthpiece regularly with soap and water.



*Warnings*
Tell your doctor if you have or have ever had:


Heart attack
Irregular heart rate
Angina or uncontrolled high blood pressure
Ulcers
Pheochromocytoma
Overactive thyroid
Diabetes
Kidney or liver disease
Asthma
Pulmonary or bronchospastic disease


*Ask a doctor or pharmacist before use if you are:*


Using a non-nicotine stop smoking drug
Taking prescription medicine for depression or asthma; your prescription dose may need to be adjusted
Using a prescription and/or nonprescription medication(s), especially acetaminophen (Tylenol), caffeine, diuretics ('water pills'), imipramine (Tofranil), insulin, medications for high blood pressure, oxazepam (Serax), pentazocine (Talwin, Talwin NX, Talacen), propoxyphene (Darvon, E-Lor), propranolol (Inderal), theophylline (Theo-Dur, Slo-bid), and vitamins
*IMPORTANT NOTE:* Tell your doctor if you are pregnant, plan to become pregnant, or are breastfeeding. If you become pregnant while using nicotine replacement, stop using it and call your doctor immediately. Nicotine may cause harm to the fetus or baby.

The nicotine inhaler may cause side effects.



*Stop use and ask a doctor if you develop:*


Irregular heartbeat or palpitations
Allergies
Coughing
Serious pain
Ulcers or bleeding
*IMPORTANT NOTE:* It is optimal to begin using the NRT products on the day you stop using tobacco. However, it is not essential to stop using tobacco products when you begin NRT products, if you are not able to stop using tobacco at that time. If you are using an OTC NRT while trying to quit smoking but slip up and have a cigarette, you should not stop using the NRT. You should keep using the OTC NRT and keep trying to quit. Call your doctor if you get too much nicotine (an overdose). Signs of an overdose may include dizziness, upset stomach, bad headaches, vomiting, cold sweats, confusion, blurred vision, hearing problems, weakness or fainting.



*Effectiveness*
The nicotine inhaler has been found to be safe and very effective as a stop smoking aid. Using the inhaler as directed can prevent side effects or nicotine overdose symptoms.


*References*

_Fiore MC, Jaén CR, Baker TB, et al. Treating Tobacco Use and Dependence: 2008 Update. Clinical Practice Guideline. Rockville, MD: U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. Public Health Service. May 2008._

_US Department of Health and Human Services. (2000). Reducing Tobacco Use: A report of the surgeon general. Atlanta, Georgia: USDHHS, Center for Disease Control and Prevention, National Center for Chronic Disease Prevention and Health, Office on Smoking and Health._



*Please note, National Jewish Health does not endorse specific products. The names of NRT products are included to familiarize the consumer with the various products that are available.*



_This information has been approved by Thomas Ylioja, MSW, PhD_ _(December 2018)._



Patients & Visitors
Giving
For Professionals

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Treatment Options

Smoking Cessation

Nicotine

Advanced Reading
*Nicotine*
NIK-oh-teen

Medically reviewed by Drugs.com. Last updated on Dec 2, 2018.


Overview
Side Effects
Dosage
More
*Commonly used brand name(s)*
In the U.S.


Nicotrol
In Canada


Nicorette Inhaler
Available Dosage Forms:


Device
Therapeutic Class: Smoking Cessation Agent

Pharmacologic Class: Cholinergic

*Uses for nicotine*
Nicotine inhaler is used to help you stop smoking. Nicotine is absorbed in the mouth and throat and enters the blood stream. This replaces the nicotine you would get from smoking and makes the withdrawal effects from not smoking less severe. The amount of nicotine is decreased over time until use is stopped.

Nicotine is available only with your doctor's prescription.


Side Effects
Dosage
Pricing
More
*Before using nicotine*
In deciding to use a medicine, the risks of taking the medicine must be weighed against the good it will do. This is a decision you and your doctor will make. For nicotine, the following should be considered:

*Allergies*
Tell your doctor if you have ever had any unusual or allergic reaction to nicotine or any other medicines. Also tell your health care professional if you have any other types of allergies, such as to foods, dyes, preservatives, or animals. For non-prescription products, read the label or package ingredients carefully.

*Pediatric*
Appropriate studies have not been performed on the relationship of age to the effects of inhaled nicotine in the pediatric population. Safety and efficacy have not been established. Small amounts of nicotine can cause serious unwanted effects in children, and the inhaler contains enough nicotine to cause problems, including used cartridges.

*Geriatric*
Although appropriate studies on the relationship of age to the effects of inhaled nicotine have not been performed in the geriatric population, no geriatric-specific problems have been documented to date. However, elderly patients are more likely to have age-related kidney, liver, or heart problems, which may require caution and an adjustment in the dose for patients receiving inhaled nicotine.

*Pregnancy*
*Pregnancy Category* *Explanation*
All Trimesters D Studies in pregnant women have demonstrated a risk to the fetus. However, the benefits of therapy in a life threatening situation or a serious disease, may outweigh the potential risk.
*Breastfeeding*
Studies in women breastfeeding have demonstrated harmful infant effects. An alternative to this medication should be prescribed or you should stop breastfeeding while using nicotine.

*Interactions with medicines*
Although certain medicines should not be used together at all, in other cases two different medicines may be used together even if an interaction might occur. In these cases, your doctor may want to change the dose, or other precautions may be necessary. When you are taking nicotine, it is especially important that your healthcare professional know if you are taking any of the medicines listed below. The following interactions have been selected on the basis of their potential significance and are not necessarily all-inclusive.

Using nicotine with any of the following medicines is usually not recommended, but may be required in some cases. If both medicines are prescribed together, your doctor may change the dose or how often you use one or both of the medicines.


Hemin
Tegafur
*Interactions with food/tobacco/alcohol*
Certain medicines should not be used at or around the time of eating food or eating certain types of food since interactions may occur. Using alcohol or tobacco with certain medicines may also cause interactions to occur. Discuss with your healthcare professional the use of your medicine with food, alcohol, or tobacco.

*Other medical problems*
The presence of other medical problems may affect the use of nicotine. Make sure you tell your doctor if you have any other medical problems, especially:


Angina (severe chest pain) or
Asthma or
Breathing problems or
Buerger disease (circulation problem) or
Diabetes (insulin-dependent) or
Heart rhythm problems (eg, arrhythmia) or
Hypertension (high blood pressure) or
Hyperthyroidism (overactive thyroid) or
Pheochromocytoma (adrenal problem) or
Raynaud disease (circulation problem) or
Stomach ulcer or
Tachycardia (fast heart rate)—Use with caution. May make these conditions worse.

Heart attack, history of or
Heart or blood vessel disease—Use with caution. May cause side effects to become worse.

Kidney disease, severe or
Liver disease—Use with caution. The effects may be increased because of slower removal of the medicine from the body.
*Proper use of nicotine*
_Use nicotine only as directed by your doctor_. Do not use more of it, do not use it more often, and do not use it for a longer time than your doctor ordered.

Nicotine should come with patient instructions. Read and follow these instructions carefully. Ask your doctor or pharmacist if you have any questions.

_You should stop smoking completely before you start using nicotine_. Do not use any tobacco products during therapy. If you continue to smoke with the inhaler, you may have serious unwanted effects from nicotine.

It is also important to use a stop-smoking program that may include education, counseling, and psychological support. This may make it easier for you to stop smoking.

To use:


The inhaler comes with a plastic mouthpiece and cartridges (small tubes) of nicotine. The cartridges are inserted into the mouthpiece.
Use the inhaler at a room temperature above 60 degrees F.
After inserting the cartridge, inhale or puff through the mouthpiece. The cartridge will last about 20 minutes with active puffing.
When the cartridge is empty, take it out of the mouthpiece. Throw it away where children and pets cannot reach it.
The mouthpiece can be reused. Wash it regularly with soap and water. Store it in the original plastic storage case.
*Dosing*
The dose of nicotine will be different for different patients. Follow your doctor's orders or the directions on the label. The following information includes only the average doses of nicotine. If your dose is different, do not change it unless your doctor tells you to do so.

The amount of medicine that you take depends on the strength of the medicine. Also, the number of doses you take each day, the time allowed between doses, and the length of time you take the medicine depend on the medical problem for which you are using the medicine.


For oral inhalation dosage form (cartridge):
To help you stop smoking:
Adults—At first, use 6 cartridges per day. Your doctor may adjust the dose based on the number of cigarettes you smoke per day or based on how well you tolerate the medicine. However, the total dose is usually not more than 16 cartridges per day. Your dose will be gradually reduced before stopping treatment completely.
Children—Use is not recommended.


*Storage*
If you miss a dose of nicotine, take it as soon as possible. However, if it is almost time for your next dose, skip the missed dose and go back to your regular dosing schedule. Do not double doses.

Keep out of the reach of children.

Do not keep outdated medicine or medicine no longer needed.

Ask your healthcare professional how you should dispose of any medicine you do not use.

When the cartridge is empty, take it out of the mouthpiece. Throw it away where children and pets cannot reach it.

The mouthpiece can be reused. Wash it regularly with soap and water. Store it in the original plastic storage case.

*Precautions while using nicotine*
_Do not smoke or use any tobacco products with the inhaler_. If you continue to smoke or chew tobacco, you may have serious unwanted effects from nicotine. Call your doctor right away if you have dizziness, headaches, an upset stomach, drooling, vomiting, diarrhea, cold sweats, blurred vision, trouble hearing, confusion, fainting, or weakness.

_Do not use any other nicotine products with the inhaler_. This includes nicotine patches, lozenges, or gum. You may have serious unwanted effects if you use more than one nicotine product.

Pregnant women should only use nicotine as directed by a doctor. Cigarette smoke can seriously harm your child. Try to stop smoking without using medicine. The risks to your child from nicotine are not fully known.

Nicotine products must be kept out of the reach of children and pets. Small amounts of nicotine can cause serious unwanted effects in children, and a used cartridge may contain enough nicotine to cause problems. If the cartridge is touched by a child, contact your doctor or poison control center at once.

During the first week, your mouth or throat may feel irritated. _Do not stop using the medicine_. If you continue to use the inhaler, you should adjust to these effects. If the irritation does not get better after several weeks, check with your doctor.

Do not take other medicines unless they have been discussed with your doctor. This includes prescription or nonprescription (over-the-counter [OTC]) medicines and herbal or vitamin supplements.

*Nicotine side effects*
Along with its needed effects, a medicine may cause some unwanted effects. Although not all of these side effects may occur, if they do occur they may need medical attention.

_Check with your doctor immediately_ if any of the following side effects occur:

_Less common_


Fast or irregular heartbeat
fever with or without chills
headache
nausea with or without vomiting
runny nose
skin rash, itching, or hives
tearing of the eyes
tightness in the chest
trouble breathing
_Get emergency help immediately if any of the following symptoms of overdose occur:_

_Symptoms of overdose_


Cold sweat
confusion
convulsions (seizures)
diarrhea
dizziness
drooling
hearing and vision changes
nausea and vomiting
pale skin
stomach pain
tremors
weakness
Some side effects may occur that usually do not need medical attention. These side effects may go away during treatment as your body adjusts to the medicine. Also, your health care professional may be able to tell you about ways to prevent or reduce some of these side effects. Check with your health care professional if any of the following side effects continue or are bothersome or if you have any questions about them:

_More common_


Acid or sour stomach
belching
coughing
heartburn
indigestion
mouth and throat irritation
stomach discomfort, upset, or pain
stuffy nose
_Less common_


Anxiety
back pain
change in taste
depression
diarrhea
dizziness
feeling of burning, numbness, tightness, tingling, warmth, or heat
hiccups
muscle pain
pain in the jaw and neck
passing of gas
teeth problems
trouble sleeping
unusual tiredness or weakness
Other side effects not listed may also occur in some patients. If you notice any other effects, check with your healthcare professional.

Call your doctor for medical advice about side effects. You may report side effects to the FDA at 1-800-FDA-1088.

*See also:*
Nicotine side effects (in more detail)

*Further information*
Always consult your healthcare provider to ensure the information displayed on this page applies to your personal circumstances.

Copyright 2019 Truven Health Analytics, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

*Related questions*

What are the side effects of vaping?
Medical Disclaimer

Next → Side Effects
*More about nicotine*

Side Effects
During Pregnancy or Breastfeeding
Dosage Information
Imprints, Shape & Color Data
Drug Interactions
Support Group
Pricing & Coupons
160 Reviews
Drug class: smoking cessation agents
*Consumer resources*

Nicotine Gum and Lozenges
Nicotine nasal, inhalation
Nicotine transdermal
Nicotine Gum
Nicotine Inhaler
... +6 more
_Other brands:_ Nicoderm CQ, Nicorette, Habitrol, Nicotrol Inhaler, ... +4 more

*Professional resources*

Nicotine (AHFS Monograph)
... +6 more
*Related treatment guides*

Smoking Cessation
*DRUG STATUS*
Rx
OTC
AvailabilityRx and/or OTC
Pregnancy & LactationRisk data available
N/A
CSA Schedule*Not a controlled drug
Approval HistoryDrug history at FDA
WADA ClassAnti-Doping Classification
Manufacturers
Dr. Reddy's Laboratories, Inc.
Perrigo Company
Drug Class
Smoking cessation agents
Related Drugs
bupropion, Chantix, nicotine, varenicline, Zyban, Nicoderm CQ

User Reviews & Ratings
https://www.drugs.com/cons/nicotine-inhalation-oral-nebulization.html

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@Resistance , think I’ll stay with my vape and not experience those symptoms thank you very much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance , think I’ll stay with my vape and not experience those symptoms thank you very much.



I hear you.
It was just for awareness I reposted it here.
For the vapers that have problems vaping or those that want to go this route.
The funny thing is...


Resistance said:


> *Commonly used brand name(s)*
> In the U.S.


And they want to ban vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Resistance said:


> I hear you.
> It was just for awareness I reposted it here.
> For the vapers that have problems vaping or those that want to go this route.
> The funny thing is...
> 
> And they want to ban vaping.


Was thinking the same thing, but I think it’s unflavored and virtually vapour free, but it still interesting. What’s the difference between this and vaping? May be a way to go for those that need to fly as an alternative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance

Room Fogger said:


> Was thinking the same thing, but I think it’s unflavored and virtually vapour free, but it still interesting. What’s the difference between this and vaping? May be a way to go for those that need to fly as an alternative.


Well I looked for a nebuliser and found this accidentally on purpose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance

Nicotine nebuliser and the old GoGlE made me read it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

Resistance said:


> It is available only by prescription. It has the advantage of simulating cigarette smoking because *the inhaler is shaped like a cigarette*. With the inhaler, nicotine is administered quickly, unlike the patch.


And what is the difference between the "inhaler" and this:


This made my day. They are taking people for a ride, left, right and center.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe

I have a "nicotine inhaler" and it makes me feel fanfuckingtastic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

SmokeyJoe said:


> I have a "nicotine inhaler" and it makes me feel fanfuckingtastic


Nebuliser is the new name for your mod.or else Trump will ban it

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

But what flavors does it have?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance

zadiac said:


> But what flavors does it have?


Most probably tobacco???


----------



## Timwis

zadiac said:


> But what flavors does it have?


None if the FDA get wind of it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Most probably tobacco???


If they are like the first generation of nicotine inhalers that i tried (without success) just before i tried vaping they were flavourless.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis

Resistance said:


> Nebuliser is the new name for your mod.or else Trump will ban it


I have a few Nebuliser reviews coming up and some Nebuliser top sections as well!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis

alex1501 said:


> And what is the difference between the "inhaler" and this:
> View attachment 183574
> 
> This made my day. They are taking people for a ride, left, right and center.





Room Fogger said:


> @Resistance , think I’ll stay with my vape and not experience those symptoms thank you very much.


The list of warnings and consult your doctor if, sounds like a sure fire winner we can start a inhaler forum sounds a hoot!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Actually my question was sarcastic and rhetorical guys.....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance

I see this as a loophole to the recent vaping drama thats unfolded over the past weeks.
change the name you change the game.


----------

